# Real Design Ultrasphere



## feldmav (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with Real Design Ultrasphere wheel? There is a set on e-bay at a very reasonable price with impressive specification, at least on paper. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

